# … στους κουλτουριάρηδες



## nickel (Dec 31, 2008)

Στην επιστολή του Απόστολου Δοξιάδη, του Τάκη Θεοδωρόπουλου και του Πέτρου Μάρκαρε σχετικά με τη διακοπή της πρεμιέρας στη Νέα Σκηνή του Εθνικού Θεάτρου από την εισβολή ακτιβιστών έκανα ως τώρα μια έμμεση αναφορά σε γλωσσικό σημείωμα.

Έδινα εκεί τους παρακάτω σύνδεσμους, σε χρονολογική σειρά:
Το ιστορικό
Η επιστολή των ηθοποιών (στην «Ε»)
Η επιστολή των τριών συγγραφέων (στην «Ε»)
Σχόλιο του Γιάννη Χάρη

Όμως η επιστολή έδωσε τροφή σε πάμπολλα σχόλια. Αρκεί να γκουγκλάρει κανείς τη φράση «Σκατά στους κουλτουριάρηδες» για να βρει μια γερή δόση.

Ξεχωρίζω μερικά:
Ας φάνε παντεσπάνι (το μακροσκελέστερο και ουσιαστικότερο σχόλιο, από μεταφραστή που υπογράφει με ψευδώνυμο και φιλοξενείται στον ιστότοπο του Ν. Σαραντάκου)
Old Boy: Οι αρχές της κοινής μας ζωής
Ανορθόγραφοι (Ας μην αφήνουμε τίποτα πια να πέφτει κάτω)
Το δικαίωμα να είμαι απολίτιστη (της Φωτεινής Τσαλίκογλου) στα Νέα
Του Γιάννη Καλαϊτζή στην «Ε»
Από το μπλογκ του Τιπούκειτου

Υπάρχουν και άλλα που δεν έχω διαβάσει ακόμα. Και θα υπάρξουν κι άλλα.


----------

